# RCI -Alexandria VA (Washington DC) does it ever show up



## dddone (Jun 3, 2011)

I would LOVE to take the kids to Washington DC either during Spring Break or Thanksgiving week.  Do Alexandria or National Harbor ever trade on RCI?  I rarely see any sightings for these resorts.  Would this be an impossible trade?

Thanks!


----------



## ronparise (Jun 3, 2011)

I cant speak to RCI but there are Wyndham owners  that would be happy to make the reservation and rent it to you. If I was to do it for you I would want to make a profit, Im not offering so dont call but there are others that will do it just to cover  some or most of their maintenance fees (about $5/1000 points) A two bedroom at either place will be about 200000 -225000 points or $1000+

Im a DC native, I went to High School 9 blocks from the Capitol building and although I havent stayed at either resort, (I stay at my mother in laws house when I go to DC) I have recommendations on where to stay.  

If your plan is to just go into town several times to sightsee or visit the Smithsonian stay in Alexandria because its on the Metro line. Park the car and forget it, or better yet, leave the car at home. 

National Harbor is somewhat car dependent. And if you dont know the beltway or DC streets you are in for a shock...prepare to get lost.  If you plan day trips to Mount Vernon, or Annapolis or even Baltimore's Inner Harbor, you will need a car. and National Harbors location on the Beltway is convenient. Also Im told there is a water taxi from National Harbor to Alexandria and the Metro as well as a shuttle bus from National Harbor to a metro station.

Enjoy


----------



## dddone (Jun 3, 2011)

ronparise said:


> I cant speak to RCI but there are Wyndham owners (like me) that would be happy to make the reservation and rent it to you. I want to make a profit, but there are others that will do it just to cover  some or most of their maintenance fees (about $5/1000 points) A two bedroom at either place will be about 200000 -225000 points or $1000+



Thanks for the information Ron.  

So, if I pay somebody to make a reservation for me, am I correct to assume that it would need to be done about 11 months out?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 3, 2011)

dddone said:


> Thanks for the information Ron.
> 
> So, if I pay somebody to make a reservation for me, am I correct to assume that it would need to be done about 11 months out?



When would you want to go?  I don't see any availablity this month....


----------



## learnalot (Jun 3, 2011)

dddone said:


> So, if I pay somebody to make a reservation for me, am I correct to assume that it would need to be done about 11 months out?



If you want to go during Spring Break, that will be one of the busiest times.  Potentially available at 10 months, but better odds at 11.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't speak about how often it shows up at RCI, but it showed up on the sell-off list at SFX once.  I presume someone couldn't use it at the last minute.  I so wished I have vacation time to grab it, but I didn't have the time.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 3, 2011)

dddone said:


> Thanks for the information Ron.
> 
> So, if I pay somebody to make a reservation for me, am I correct to assume that it would need to be done about 11 months out?



As has already been said spring break will be busy and I cant see availability that far out but there is a one bedroom at Old Town and lots of ones, twos and threes at National Harbor right now, for Thanksging


----------



## bccash63 (Jun 3, 2011)

dddone said:


> I would LOVE to take the kids to Washington DC either during Spring Break or Thanksgiving week.  Do Alexandria or National Harbor ever trade on RCI?  I rarely see any sightings for these resorts.  Would this be an impossible trade?
> 
> Thanks!



I have never seen either of these resorts in RCI.  However, I notice you are a
Worldmark Owner.  I am doing a direct trade with a Worldmark owner for a Wyndham reservation.  Try posting in the TUG marketplace for a direct exchange.  dawn


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 3, 2011)

I was able to pick up a week via RCI exchange for Dec 2005, but obviously that's been a long time ago.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 6, 2011)

It's rare but I have seen deposits for either Wyndham Alexandria or, more recently, Wyndham National Harbor, for the winter months.  I doubt you'll see much for a Thanksgiving holiday week at either of these resorts through RCI.  Current bulk space bankings from Wyndham resorts go through January 2012.  If any Thanksgiving 2011 weeks were deposited, they're gone.

If your spring break week is in March but not immediately before or after Easter weekend, you may have a chance there.  If it's in April, extremely unlikely.  April Cherry Blossom season in DC is a very popular time for Wyndham owners to book a visit.  Both resorts fill with Wyndham owners and nothing's left to deposit with RCI.

I agree with the advice to seek a private exchange with a Wyndham owner.  Also, if you'll be traveling into DC more than once or twice during your stay, I'd recommend choosing Alexandria over National Harbor.  It's so easy to walk the half-block to the metro from the Alexandria location, plus the resort has free garage parking.  National Harbor charges for local garage parking but it offers more activities if you'll be traveling with kids and you want to spend a few days at the resort itself.  Either location offers plenty for adults to enjoy locally.  Both are great vacation spots!  :whoopie:

Wait a minute.  Doesn't WorldMark have access to direct bookings at National Harbor?!??!?  You may want to double-check on that.  Otherwise, go for the private exchange.


----------



## vckempson (Jun 6, 2011)

National Harbor had several weeks this past March.  They still have plenty of developer units that probably accounted for the deposits.  Most of them get given away on promotions to get people to the sales presentation, but the excess does get deposited once in a while.  Can't tell you when or how far in advance, though.  They only required around 15 TPU's for the exchange, which seemed pretty cheap.


----------



## itisme (Jun 6, 2011)

*How about staying in Massanutten*



dddone said:


> I would LOVE to take the kids to Washington DC either during Spring Break or Thanksgiving week.  Do Alexandria or National Harbor ever trade on RCI?  I rarely see any sightings for these resorts.  Would this be an impossible trade?
> 
> Thanks!



DC is around 2 to 2 1/2 hr drive from Massanutten. You can drive and park at the DC Union Station ($17 for parking I think). Massanutten is always available including rentals under $500 for 2BD units.

Last year we did this with my kids and their cousins. We took a hop-on-hop-off from the Union Station but you could basically walk to most of the attractions. 

We are planning to do it again this year.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 6, 2011)

Try looking for rentals on ebay.   I rented at Alexandria thru ebay for about 3 years (paid about $100 per night for a 1 bedroom) before we broke down and bought points there.  ( And we ALWAYS use our points there-it's my husband's favorite resort!)  Good luck !


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 7, 2011)

2012 will be the centennial celebration for the Cherry Blossom festival. It will run longer next year 3/20-4/27. http://www.nationalcherryblossomfestival.org/about/2012-centennial/

Also New York City Ballet will be at Kennedy Center the 1st week of April. 

Got my week booked!


----------



## PeelBoy (Jun 7, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> 2012 will be the centennial celebration for the Cherry Blossom festival. It will run longer next year 3/20-4/27. http://www.nationalcherryblossomfestival.org/about/2012-centennial/
> 
> Also New York City Ballet will be at Kennedy Center the 1st week of April.
> 
> Got my week booked!




Can the bloom last that long?  I know it all depends on weather. Is the first two weeks usually the peak?


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 7, 2011)

We have our week booked for Cherry Blossom festival 2012 too!  I didn't know about the NY City Ballet being at the Kennedy Center..thanks for the heads up   Looking forward to it already....


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 8, 2011)

Deb from NC said:


> We have our week booked for Cherry Blossom festival 2012 too!  I didn't know about the NY City Ballet being at the Kennedy Center..thanks for the heads up   Looking forward to it already....



Here's the schedule up to next July http://www.kennedy-center.org/calendar/?fuseaction=searchGenre&genre=BAL

Seriously considering calling up and seeing if any thing is open for the 7/1/12-7/8/12 period as the Paris Opera Ballet will be at KC. They don't come to the US that often.

Read some good reviews of ABT's new Nutcracker that premiered last year, might have to go to that.


----------

